# Kookaburra katapults



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

Purchased a kookaburra slingshot the other day from Etsy.















Extremely beautiful slingshot made in Australia
Very happy with it and excellent quality.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes….he makes some beautiful slings for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deltabravo86a (Dec 3, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Yes….he makes some beautiful slings for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely I’m very happy with it.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You picked out a beauty!
His work is always top notch, and his designs seem like performers. 
I've copied his "Split Frame" approach on several slingshots - from PFS to Rangers - with great success.


----------

